# Boycotting EVO: Go With Back 2 Basics? Orijen? Wellness?



## KastedOut (Aug 26, 2010)

Well now that foods from Natura are being taken over by Proctor & Gamble...I have a quick question. I am no longer going to purchase EVO so I am going to need a substitute.

What is Back to Basics reputation amongst dog food owners? Is it at the same premium level of that of Orijen or Wellness? 

....Trying to find a replacement and while obviously a simple search can get you various view points, I am concerned about propaganda and biasses. 

Anyway, back to researching...

p.s..Drawing on past experiences in other domains of interest, I figured on a forum like this you can find the most straightforward and truthful answers from dog owners and enthusiasts all over.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I would go with the Champion foods. Orijen and Acana can't be beat, imo. :smile:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Orijen or Acana. 

Only logical step after those is Raw/real food.


----------



## lancewil27 (Aug 19, 2010)

Orijen/Acana and The Honest Kitchen have their own manufacturing plants. They can have much better quality control. IMO


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have to agree with the others!:biggrin: Champions the best bet out there!!!!!


----------



## speeddts (Sep 3, 2010)

*Orijen or Wellness*

I also agree with Orijen - Champion Foods.

I often consider switching to Wellness as it is cheaper at a local warehouse pet chain called PetClub.

Wellness is now sold at Petco and Petsmart, Petclub (local pet warehouse chain here in Norcal) sells the largest wellness bags for around $10 cheaper per bag, in addition to selling the large size cans for about $1 less as well.

Cheers.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree, go with Orijen, it may be expensive, but it probably isn't much more than EVO and Champion is a damn good company.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

We keep EVO on hand in a pinch for feeding. I've tried all the Orijen line. The only one my dogs like and look good on is Orijen Large Breed Puppy. I personally still like EVO as do the dogs.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I would recommend you look at ZiwiPeak if you can get it. If I had to go back to food in a bag, that's what I would use.  It is pricey, but worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2010)

KastedOut said:


> Well now that foods from Natura are being taken over by Proctor & Gamble...I have a quick question. I am no longer going to purchase EVO so I am going to need a substitute.
> 
> What is Back to Basics reputation amongst dog food owners? Is it at the same premium level of that of Orijen or Wellness?
> 
> ...


I've had a few customers in the store having the same concern and it seemed like alot of the Evo feeders moved over to Orijen's (which we just started carrying a few months ago, finally had a representative that carried it), Canidae grain-free (usually the four meat), Solid Gold's Barking at the Moon, or Taste of the Wild, depending on their funds. All of the above at the higher quality, high protein foods that are simular to Evo.

I'm personally waiting to see how the P&G works out with the Natura foods, I hope they leave alot of it alone since we move alot of California Natural and the Innova lines, and people buy that product for allergies and/or wanting some of the best food you can purchase.


----------

